# Audio / Video >  lampu pastiprinatajs no lampu radio

## juris90

es gribetu dzirdet jusu viedokljus par sho.
1a cik vispar shads pastiprinatajs var dot ara ,ja ir 2 lampas un pa cik ta jauda palielinasies ja izmantot 4 lampas prieksh skanjas pastiprinashanas?
2vai vispar ir verts to darit(lampu radio partaisit par lampu pastiprinataju)?
3 es zgribu izmeginat uztaisit tadu, jo esmu dzirdejis ka lampeniekiem ir laba skanja bez visadiem brinumiem.
prieksh lampu pastuza ir doma izmantot divus plashu atskanjotajus ka piemeram ''Rigonda''

----------


## Delfins

Atkarīgs no lampām, kuras izmanto... Un shēmas mēdz būt dažādas... tas par W (Rigondai laikam bija ap 2..3W, bet skan labi un ir pietiekami priekš mazas istabas)

Vai vērts ? - ja nav žēl radio, tad jā...

Pašam ir laikam Rigonda laukos ... arī ir doma izņemt stiprekli, kas jau ir sākts, bet pamests... laukos uzturos max 1diena 3 mēnešos  ::

----------


## juris90

gadijuma nevis 2...3w bet 20..30wati? vai ari es kljudos?bet skanjas kvalitate ta ir riktiga ne?

----------


## Delfins

2..3 W ... bet es jau nezinu par kuru tu modeli runā...
Man vismaz tik skaļi neskanēja...

----------


## juris90

bus japastas rigondas teh pase tur jau jabut rakstitam.es domaju vispar ka katra lampa dod ara 20..30watus

----------


## GEmachine

Nu jā es arī precīzi nezinu, bet tik daudz nav. Omei arī mājās tāds verķis stāv. Bet nu nekāda kvalitāte jau īpaši nav visam kopumā, bet nu ja izrauj pastūzi ārā pliku, tad varbūt ir labāk.

----------


## Delfins

Ir OK... bija parastais CD pleyers pieslēgts... Pavisam *savādāka* skaņa nekā uz latgalītes LM/TDA kit-a  :: 

Sajaucu, sory, man ir Sakta-s  :: 
http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/sakta.htm


Bet rigondai - http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/rigonda.htm
3.5 W .. viss ir pareizi

----------


## GuntisK

Ienesīšu arī es divas kapeikas tanī visā... Kad man no Dānijas tēvs bija atvedis CD pleijeru (toreiz parastie CD vēl bija kruti   ::  ) tad uzreiz to pieslēdzu pie lampu rādžiņa (Popova rūpnīcas ražojums).Skaņa tik tiešām bija super.Pieslēgtas bija s-30 un skaņas kvalitāte bija labāka nekā TDA7294.Tā ka ja gribas kvalitāti -tik pie lampām.

----------


## Didzis

Būtu labi, ja Tu juris90 varētu precīzi pateikt, kas Tev par rāčiņiem ir. Tam ir ļoti liela nozīme skaņu lietās, jo vecos laikos nebūt ne visi aparāti tika taisīti ar labu skaņu. Ja Tu piemēram par pastiprinātājiem izmantotu divus Festivālus, tad ar skaņu viss būtu kārtībā. Festivāls bija 1957 gada augstākās klases radio ar tālvadības pulti(tajā laikā). Rigonda,kurai shēmu deva Delfins, ir zemākas klases aparāts, toties tai izejas pakāpe ir A klases. Ja runa iet par jaudām, tad skolas laikā es ar divām Rigondām 102 spēlēju ballītes, jo vienkārši citu aparātu nebija. Ar orģinālajiem skaļruņiem Rigonda 102 dod labu skaņas spiedienu un pilnīgi pietiek ar 4-5W izejas jaudas. Lai tādu skaņas spiedienu dabūtu ar modernu akustiku, vajag jūtīgus skaļruņus. Piemēram, S30 priekš tāda lampu pastiprinātāja ir par nejūtīgu. RRR konstruktori ļoti veiksmīgi bija iemācijušies būvēt lampu pastiprinātājus ar minimālu lampu skaitu, bet diemžēl tas negatīvi atsaucas uz skaņas kvalitāti.  Tembru regulātori parasti bija ieslēgti pastiprinātāja atgriezeniskajā saitē, bet tas priekš labas skaņas ir pilnīgi garām.  Es ieteiktu nedaudz modificēt tā laika shēmas un pielikt klāt vēl vienu lampu, tad no veca lūžņa var dabūt mūsdienām atbilstošu skaņu. Tā vienkārši slēdzot pie nepārbūvēta rāčiņa skaņu avotu var tikai sbojāt labo iespaidu par lampu skaņu. Mūsduienu prasībām skanējums tuvosies tikai jau pieminētajam Festivālam un Simfonijai. Tie bija augstākās klases aparāti un un attiecīgi maksāja. Labu skaņu bez pārbūves no Rigondas vai nedod dies no kāda krievu Rekorda neizdosies dabūt. To gan ir vērts darīt, jo lampu skaņa viennozīmīgi ir patikamāka cilvēka ausij un ne par velti visi spicākie Pasaules ģitāristi spēlē uz lampu kombikiem, bet viņiem jau nu točna lācis nav uzkāpis uz ausīm.  Nav vērts ņemties ar lampu pastiprinātājiem, ja klausās tikai tic-tic un stuku- buku muziku no iebūvētās skaņukartes MP3 formātā. Lampinieki ir paradzēti priekš Muzikas(ar lielo burtu) klausīšanās no skaņuplatēm un  orģinālajiem kompaktdiskiem(Ladgalītes no MP3 pārdzītie diski nebūs tie īstie).

----------


## Delfins

> Lampinieki ir paradzēti priekš Muzikas(ar lielo burtu) klausīšanās no skaņuplatēm un  orģinālajiem kompaktdiskiem(Ladgalītes no MP3 pārdzītie diski nebūs tie īstie).


 Iebildīšu.. Klausījos tuc-tuc CD no latgalītes uz Saktas un uz LM/TDA (latgalītes kit-s pa 5Ls)... Skaņa ievērojami savādāka (labāka) uz lampas... Var būt arī tāpēc, ka Saktai bija skaļrunis savādāks/jūtīgāks, kas spēja visas detaļas atskaņot... Fakts paliek fakts  ::

----------


## GEmachine

kādas vēl detaļas tuc-tuc? Tas viss ir sintētiski radīts, un to sauc par troksni nevis par mūziku. Bet nu par gaumi jau nestrīdās..

----------


## Didzis

Tā jau ir, ka muzikas gaumes ir dažādas un ja kādam patīk klausīties  tuc-tuc skaņu, tad lai klausās. Vienkārši, man ir sanācis strīdēties ar šīs mūzikas faniem, kuri "nolika" lampinieka skaņu, jo lūk nevarot dabūt tādu skaņu, lai tā riktīgi "kalbasī"(termins nav mans, bet  tuc-tuc muzikas piekritēju). Tā pat nebūtu korekti teikt, ka lampinieki neskan, klausotie kautkādu krievu trešās klases rekordu. Jāsalīdzina ir līdzīgas klases lampu un tranzistoru pastiprinātāji un pie līdzīgas jaudas. Sakidrs, ka 4W Rigonda" nekalbasīs" kā 200W tranzistoru stipreklis. Vienu gan grūti noliegt- lampu pastiprinātājs skan savādāk par tranzistoru pastiprinātāju. Visi man zināmie cilvēki, kuriem ir kāds sakars ar muzikas lietām, viennozīmīgi saka , ka lampinieks skan labāk, bet tā tiešām ir gaumes lieta. Man gan liekas, ka daudzi jaunie censoņi vienkārši nekad dzīvē nav paklausījušie labu akustiku ar labu lampu A klases pastiprinātāju. Modē jau tagad skaļš bum- bum un kuram tas skaļaks, tas ir "pirmais puisis ciemā" Es, godīgi sakot, arī uz lampinieka nēsmu klausījies  tehno un citu moderno novirzienu muziku, bet domāju, ka skaņa uz kvalitatīvas lampu tehnikas un akustikas varētu būt neslikta.

----------


## GEmachine

Vispār ar šitās mūzikas piekritējiem ir ļoti interesanti. Ir viens pazīstams (pamatskolā gājām vienā klasē), kas tikai un vienīgi bumsī-bumsī atzīst. Es šamam prasu, ko viņš saskata tik pievilcīgu tajā troksnī. Viņš saka: "Man jau pie d***** kas tur skan, ka tik ar diafragmu var basus just,  un arī prieks par to, ka logi un skapjiem durvis grab." Pie tam viņš pats dažādus frekvenču savārstījumus veido un sakaka tā ir mūzika. Bet nu ja jau patīk, lai klausās.

Tādu terminu "kalbasī" tiešām neesmu dzirdējis. Krievu valodā neesmu īpaši spēcīgs, bet man liekas, ka tas ar desām saistīts kaut kas.

----------


## juris90

Didzi es jau ari domaju klausities plates bet tikai gribu vinju padarit mazaku, atstajot tikai pastiprinataju un iznjemot ar visus radio pribambasus. es te tiko pastijos ka rigonda pati sver 24kg un tas ir daudz. un kasti uztaisit no nevis no koka bet no aluminija vai skarda. domaju tad vinjam jabut vieglakam.

----------


## GuntisK

Ehhh jūs! Nu ko tur nafig strīdēties kam kāda mūzika patīk?Tā kā muļķīši jeibogu.... Man piemēram techno,house un DnB patīk, bet var tak paklausīties arī kaut ko no Bēthovena vai citiem klasiķiem.  ::  Ja nepatīk klausies savu mūziku un ko tur vairs... Bet tiešām besī tās ka saka :Vot mans mūzikas stils ir labākais un klausies arī tu to pat.Un kas tas vispār par tādu iedalījumu: TUC-TUC,TIC-TIC,BUMSĪ-BUMSĪ un sazin vēl kādi brīnumi?Lai klausītos kvalitatīvu lampu skaņu vajag arī kvalitatīvas lampas un citus elementus.A cik tad no šī foruma dalībniekiem var atļauties nopirkt teiksim vienu lampu pa 45 Ls ?Tur pat salīdzināt nav ko ar tām krievu lampām, kas izplēstas no teļļukiem.Bija arī padomijā labas lampas tikai tagad tādas ar uguni nesameklēsi.(kādas tieši nepateikšu,bet radinieks teica).Tāpēc visi (vai arī lielākā daļa) būvē pastiprinātājus uz TDA,LM,STK sērijas mikrām.Un nav tāda apgalvojuma ka tas un tas pastiprinātājs "neskan".Skan arī stipreklis uz viena traņa,diviem rezistoriem un diviem kondensatoriem.Galvenais ir subjektīvais viedoklis-tas pats ir ar tiem Radiotehnikas pastūžiem-viens "gudrinieks" nodirš konstruktorus,jo redz "neskan",bet vai kās no jums ir padomājis ka toreiz bija deficīts tās visas detaļas,ka nebija tādu iespēju kā tagad-TDA,LM un citas mikroshēmas,ka shēmtehnika bija cita?Vienu lietu pa saviem 18 dzīves gadiem esmu iemācījies točna -nodirst ar sliktiem vārdiem varam mēs visi,bet pateikt labu vārdu var tikai retais.Bēdīgi,bet tā ir.Cerams ka tas iedeva iemeslu padomāt....

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo GuntiK.
Lamaties nav labi, bet tas ir uz Jūsu sirdsapzīņas. Tas nu tā.

Mans ir viens jautājums vai  esat  salīdzīnajis Holtona past ar Radiotehnikas izejas kaskādi . Ar ko  viņas atškiras?  Paklausieties  kā viņi  skan.
Un par to radiotehnikas stiprekli vai 
esat dzirdējis kā skan ja nomaina tikai 4 tranžus uz tiem pašiem padomijas tranžiem un pāris kondiņus . Un tici man ka skan ļoti atšķirīgi ari tavs tecno un ...., uz LM , TDA un citiem 5 tranžu past, pret normālu past. Nerunājot par klasisko mūziku. Vai tad tas nav kas līdzīgs ķīniešu lētajām mantīņam no attāluma OK bet ......? Ceru ka atceries rādīņu selga va tā skanēja un cik ilgi to varēja iztuŗēt klausoties.
Ir pasaulē 100 miljoniem cilvēku kam labs ir Philips, man nē.
Un tici ,kad tu ( atvaino par Tu) uztaisīsi ko lābaku par LM vai TDA un salīdzināsi,  tu "atvainosies".   Man diemžēl ir pāri 40 gadu, šo to  esmu uztaisījis. Esmau pat dažās 2 W pretestības pircis pa 8 Ls  gabalā.
Tā lūk. Nav tācu vērts būvet Philips , ja var nopirkt veikalā.

----------


## GuntisK

Godājamais Mosfet! Neviens apvainojums nav veltīts kādam konkrētam foruma dalībniekam.(Ja tas domāts par to "gudrinieku").Un par "Tu" es ne druskas neapvainojos-gluži otrādi būsim labāk uz "Tu",tā vieglāk.  ::  
Un kāpēc Holtona amps tiek apskatīts kā references punkts?Ir taču aŗī citi,labi shēmtehnikas risinājumi.Personīgi no visiem pastiprinātājiem ko esmu uzbūvējis,man vislabāk pēc skanējuma patika pastipr. uz IRF640 +IRF9640 +lampa ECC88 (krievu "analogs" -6H23п)+vēl divi bipolārie traņi.Vienu brīdi arī lūkoju salikt Holtona ampu,bet palūkojot cik izmaksās tie lauktranzistori vienam kanālam,par to aizmirsu...  ::  
Rādžiņu SELGA es bērnībā klausījos,bet tas taču ir pārnēsājamais radio,kāda tur skaņas kvalitāte var būt? Galvenais ka vispār pīkst.

----------


## Mosfet

Holtons nav reference šodien, bet ir labs un tikai labs, bet viņš radija??  ļoti veiksmīgu topoloģiju uz kurā pamatā ir izveidoti 100ie pastiprinātājiem, un tie visi skan dažādi. Un viens no tiem ir arī radiotehnika. Bet kā skan??.
Tāpat ģeniāls krievu konstruktors Šušūrins  70 gadu beigā radija past, 100 % krievu detaļu un ļoti laba kvalitāte, pēc viņa topoloģijas savienībā būvēja 10 past, bet ne tuvu orģinālam, tai skaitā arī Radiotehnika 020.
Un ta varētu minēt vēl un  vēl. Savienība idejas nebija sliktas , slikta bija darba kultūra.
Esmu dzirdējis ļeģendāro Ļeņingradas lokatora triodi, skan fantastiski. Nav viņai analogu. To atzīst pat ASV.
Vienkārši gribās lai jaunā paudze varētu būvet un konsturēt  augstas (bet ne audiofīligo)kvalitātes past.
Bet par mūziku katram sava gaume un tāpēc ka divu vienādu nav. Savulaik bija divas populāras blices  ABBA un Pinkainie, divi atšķirīgi un dažādi, slavas mak tuvs pārdoto albūmu skaits, - šodien tikai viens. 
Kurš gan negrib dzīvot mūžam.

----------


## Didzis

juris90, ja taisies "izvarot" to veco Rigondu, tad Tev vajadzēs priekš stereo divus tādus rāčiņus. 102 Rigondā ir salīdzinoši neslikts pastiprinātās, tikai tam vajag pārtaisīt tembru regulātoru, bet vislabāk atstāt tikai izejas transformātoru un lampas. 
 GuntisK tā vis nav, ka krieviem nebija labas lampas. Piemēram ГМ70 lampa A klasē velk līdz 40W jaudu un to plaši izmanto ne tik vien Krievijā, bet arī citur Pasaulē, jo tai nav analoga. Ļoti nesliktus pastiprinātājus var uzbūvēt uz 6П3С un 6П6С lampām un tās maksā tikai latu gabalā. Tas, ka nav vērts čakarēties ar vecām, lietotām televizoru lampām, gan ir taisnība. Lampu pastiprinātāju cenas ir tik augstas tikai tādēļ, ka to būve ir roku darbs un protams modes lieta. Ja rokas aug no īstās vietas un ir sajāega aiz kura gala jātura lodāmurs, tad diezgan augstas klases lampinieku var salikt bez problēmām. Shēmas jau lapiniekiem ir šausmīgi vienkāršas.
 Varu atdzīt, ka es ne sevišķi labi izsakos par RRR Y7111 un līdzīgiem pastiprinātājiem. Ja man nebūtu taisnība, tad RRR pastiprinātāju ražošana plauktu un zeltu, bet nezkādēļ tos pārstāja pirkt tiklīdz parādijās importa aparatūra. Tai pat laikā RRR turpina ražot ļoti nesliktu  akustiku un to pat eksportē. Laba manta visos ekonomiskos apstākļos ir laba un to var labi pārdot. Nav jau arī tā, ka uz krievu detaļām nevarēja salikt labu pastiprinātāju. Vienā laikā ar RRR UKU 020 krievijā sāka ražot pastiprinātāju Brig, kurš bija praktiski uzbūvēts uz tiem pašiem tranzistoriem kā UKU 020, bet skaneja nesalīdzināmi labāk. Pats interesantākais ir tas, ka pirmais Brigs arī vel tagad audiofīlu aprindās tiek augstu vērtēts, bet par UKU 020 visi sen jau aizmirsuši. Labas mantas nemaz tik ātri nenoveco. Runājot par lampu pastiprinātājiem, kādreiz kultūras namos bija izplatīts vācu pastiprinātājs MV3. Šī pastiprinātāja parametri nemaz neatpaliek no mūsdienu lampiniekiem. Skan MV3 arī tagad neslikti. Pats interesantākais, ka šis pastiprinātājs ur uzbūvēts uz tām pašām lampām kā Rigonda 102 . http://www.vermona.de/htm/oldpa.htm

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntisK tā vis nav, ka krieviem nebija labas lampas. http://www.vermona.de/htm/oldpa.htm


 Didzi,es neesu teicis ka krieviem nav labu lampu,*labas* lampas vnk grūti dabūt.BTW krieviem ir tika daudz dažādas labas tehnikas un detaļu kādas nav pat japāņiem.

----------


## juris90

[quote="Didzis"]juris90, ja taisies "izvarot" to veco Rigondu, tad Tev vajadzēs priekš stereo divus tādus rāčiņus. Es nevis divus domaju ''izvarot'' bet ja dabushu tad pat tris racinjus izvaroshu

----------


## juris90

[quote]


> juris90, ja taisies "izvarot" to veco Rigondu, tad Tev vajadzēs priekš stereo divus tādus rāčiņus. Es nevis divus domaju ''izvarot'' bet ja dabushu tad pat tris racinjus izvaroshu


 *ka var citet citus?*

----------


## Didzis

Ar lampu dabūšanu tiešām ir visādi. Tā vienkārši jau lampas veikalā netirgo, ja nu vienīgi EL34 priekš ģitāristiem, kuras var nopirkt muzikas instrumentu veikalos. Daudziem cilvēkiem vēl ir saglabājušās rezerves no krievu laikiem- vajag tikai meklēt. Es piemēram vesalu kasti ar ГМ 70 izvilku no vienas vistukūts, kur tās bija kādus divdesmit gadus glabājušās zem siena. Pirms nedēļas nopirku pilnīgi jaunas 6П3С orģinālajā iepakojumā par latu gabalā. Starp citu, tam cilvēkam palika vēl kādas divdesmit 6П3С un ja kāds interesējas par tām, tad es varu sarunāt šīs lampas. Nav jau arī nekādu problēmu lampas nopirkt pec kataloga, vai interneta izsolē, vienīgi krievu lampas pirkt caur Eiropas detaļu izplatītājiem ir tā pastulbi, jo sanāk baigi pārmaksāt. Vajag tikai vēlēšanos būvēt lampu pastiprinātāju, tad jau arī lampas atradīsies. Ļoti daudzas detaļas var piemērotno veciem lampu televizoriem un radiouztvērējiem. Vienīgi jāpērk jauni elektrolītiskie kondensātori un lampas. Ar veciem izejas transformātoriem jau HI-END klases pastiprinātājs nesanāks, bet par daudziem lētā gala pusvadītāju pastiprinātājiem tas skanēs patīkamāk. Ar visu to, es nekādā gadījumā negribu teikt, ka nav iespējams uzbūvēt ļoti labu pastiprinātāju uz tranzistoriem, bet tas būs nesalīdzināmi sarežģītāk.

----------


## GEmachine

Neesmu ar lampeniekiem ņēmies, un arī tuvākajā laikā diez vai to darīšu, bet  nu intereses pēc pajautāšu: Vai izejas trafu var tīt uz tora serdes? Ja var, tad kas no tā mainās?

----------


## Didzis

Uz tora serdes parasti izejas transformātoros lampiniekiem netin. tas saistīts ar to, ka lampu pastiprinātājam primāro un sekundāro tinumu sadala pa sekcijām. Sekcijas tin vienu pēc otras un tām jābūt simetriskām, bet uz tora to nav reāli izdarīt. A klases pastiprinātājā, lai neuzmagnetizētos serde, tai pa vidu liek noteikta biezuma starploiku, bet toram to nav iepējams izdarīt principā. Lampiniekā izejas trafa parametri ir gandrīz paši galvenie un ne par velti izejas trafi ir dārgi.
 Tur jau tā lieta, ka lielākā daļa cilvēku nav ņēmušies ar lampu pastiprinātājiem , vai arī kā pastiprinātāju ir izmantojuši vecu zemas klases lampu rāčiņu un sabojājuši iepaidu par lampu skaņu. Lampu zemfrekvences tehnika nestāv uz vietas, bet attīstās. Mūsdienās ir tāda detaļu bāze par kuru pirms gadiem četrdesmit neviens pat sapņot nevarēja un ar tādām detaļām var uzbūvēt ļoti kvalitatīvu lampu pastiprinātāju. Var jau uzbūvēt arī labu tranzistoru pastiprinātāju, bet diemžēl tauta pārsvarā klausās datortumbiņas un visādus virtuves Bumboksus. Tā nu ir sanācis, ka lampu tehnika ir palikusi elitāra.

----------


## Mosfet

Cienijamo Didzi, redzu ka saprotat lampiniekos. Personīgi man lampinieki ir sveši no konstrukcijas viedoķla. Esmu uztaisijis vairākus simtus dažādu  pastip uz tranžiem un saprotu tranžu shēmas uz 98%. Esmu dzirdejis vairākas izstādes ļoti labus lampiniekus. Arī vairāki paziņas kas nodarbojas ar lampiniekiem ir savā laikā ieteikuši uzbūvēt kaut ko pašam. Nebiju tam gatavs. No viņiem ņemt shēmas negribas, kā jau profi neko vieglu un labu neiedos, no savas pieredzes -arī nespēju ieteikt kaut ko vieglu un labu.
Man būtu jautājums vai nevari ietekt vienkāršu un labu lampinieku shēmu , izejas jauda ap 10W slodze 8 om ( akustika ar jūtību 98 dB). Gribas uz "vecumdienām" kautko uztaisīt.

----------


## Didzis

Mosfet, jāatdzīst, ka es gan tik daudz lampiniekus kā Tu tranzistorniekus nēsmu uztaisījis. Lampinieki man vairāk tā kā hobijs. Sācis ar tiem nodarboties gan esmu visai pasen. Parēķināju, ka varētu būt pagājuši kādi trīsdesmitpieci gadi. Toreiz jau vēl tranzistoru pastiprinātāji bija pavisam švaki. Tagad jau var uzbūvēt arī ļoti kvalitatīvus tranzistoru pastiprinātājus, bet ideālu lampu vai tranzistoru pastiprinātāju vēl nevienam uz Pasaules gan nav izdevies uztaisīt. Lampinieki, tā pat kā tranzistornieki, ienes savus kropļojumus skaņā. Vienīgā atšķirība ir tā, ka lampu kropļi ir patīkamāki cilvēka ausij.
 Kādu stiprekli Tu gribi taisīt? Vai domā izmantot kādus gatavus trafus? Vai taisies pats tos tīt, vai par bargu naudu pasūtīt pēc kataloga. Otrais variants man šķiet pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs, jo ārzemēs trafus tin tādi paši cilvēki kā pie mums, toties trafs ir ātri dabūjams un točna zini ka ies. Tātad, vai Tu gribi taisīt A, vai AB klases pastiprinātāju? Mēs te bīdam vienu nopietnu projektu ar ГМ70 lampām. A klasē tam stipreklim vajadzētu dot no 20-40W, bet ir šādas tādas tehniskas problēmas. Gribas anodspriegumu uz 1200V, bet kā izrādās kondensātorus uz šādu spriegumu par saprātīgu cenu nemaz tā nevar dabūt. Varbūt ir interese pievienoties projektam? Ja pasūta šasijas griešanu ar lāzeru, tad vienalga cik tādas šasijas taisīt. Tā pat ir ar proiekšējiem paneļiem un kastēm. Jāatdzīst, ka šāds pastiprinātājs nav sākuma līmeņa, drīzāk gan otrādi. 1200V jau arī nesit tā vienkārši pa pirkstiem, bet pie tāda špaņa točna var atšut pedas, ja pirkstus piebāž kur nevajag. Varbūt Tev sākumā taisīt ko viemkāršāku?

----------


## Mosfet

Didzi liels paldies par sākuma infu.
Cik noprotu lampa vienmēr ir karsta un tur seviški nav nozīmes uz siltuma izdalīšanos A vai AB klasei nozīmes nav. Tranzistorniekos šodien klasei A vai pseido A un utt .... nav nozīmes. Interesētu A klase. Par trafiem, laikam pats taisīšu. Kādreiz 80 gadu beigās, mans paziņa no Krievijas palūdza atkvelīnāt transformatoru dzelzi, ūdeņraža atmosfēra un noņemt tiem parametrus, jo bija pieejamas ļoti labas iekārtas. Ari šie trafi tika izmantoti audio past. Nezinu vai tas bija nopietni, bet šodien cik zinu to dara itkā visi "lampinieki", a varbūt nē. Par kondensatoriem vai FT (Krievu teflona, es viņus izmatoju ,bet man viņi ir uz 400 V, samēra lētus var dabūt krievijā, man patīk un nav slīktāki par Roedersteinu ja ne pat lābaki )sērijā nav 1200V. Bet tas taču ir normāli audio kondiņi par 3-12 Ls gabalā. Par shēmu kautko vienkāršāku sākumam.
Par jūsu projektu pagaidām paldies. Ir vārbūt cits variants hibrida past lampa(-s) + silīcijs līdz 50w No manas puses viss kas ar siliciju. Pilnīgi bezkomerciāls (varbūt). gribētoos te Latvija kādus iekustināt uz ko vairāk ka par 5 tranžu past vai LM, TDA.
Sen jau vairs nepelnu naudu uz audio, tikai savam priekam.

----------


## Didzis

A klases pastiprinātājs vislabāk izmanto lampas linearitāti, kuru nu nekādi pagaidām nevar dabūt uz traņiem. A klases pastiprinātātājs faktiski ir vienīgais tips, kurš var strādāt bez atgriezeniskās saites. Ja visi shēmas elementi ir lineāri, tad atpakaļsaiti principā nevajag. Diemžēl, A klases pastiprinātājs atdod salīdzinoši mazu izejas jaudu. Tā pat grūti atrast kādu gatavu trafu priekš A klases pastiprinātāja, jo visi vecie izejas trafi no lampu aparatūras ir ar ļoti sliktiem parametriem. Tai laikā, kad rūpnieciski ražoja  tādus pastiprinātājus, galvenais bija, lai vispār kautkas skan.  Varbūt vieglāk sākumā uzbūvēt kādu AB klases divtaktnieku. Tādiem pastiprinātājiem var atrast gatavus izejas trafus ar salīdzinoši nesliktiem parametriem, kaut vai no šīs sadaļas sākumā pieminētās Rigondas 102. Loti labs variants ir dabūt krievu stiprekli Priboj. Tam visi trafi jau gatavi un ar labiem parametriem, vienīgi izejas lampas ir izcili štruntīgas. Draugos LV man ir forums Radiolampu vilinājums, tur mēs kā reizi ņemmies ar Priboja pārtaisīšanu. Mosfet, Vai Tev jau ir kādas izejas lampas, vai tikai taisies tās iegādāties?  Var jau būt, ka es daru nepareizi, bet parasti skatos, kādas lampas man čemodānos ir visvairāk un uz tām arī štukoju ko taisīt. Ja runa iet par A klases pastiprinātāju, tad laikam vispatīkamākā skaņa varētu būt uz 6П6С lampām, tikai nu dikti maza izejas jauda sanāk. Neslikts variants varētu būt arī uz  6П3С un cena arī lampām pieņemama. Visādas televizoru lampas man nepatīk.

----------


## Mosfet

No lampām man nav nēka, izņemot četrus kenetronus.(kurus izmantoju ekspermentiem lai iegūtu " tīru lidzspriegumu" priekšpastiprinātājiem nu protams ar dalītāja palīdzību) Cik noprotu trafus var izgatavot pats, nav viegli bet var ( cerams ). Kādas prasības tiem ir? No veciem variantiem kā rigoda vai Priboj nav. Ja nu vienīgi Latgalīte vai Rīga Silmaču ielā kur lauž kopā vecos teleradio istrādājumus. Vai tās lampas Latvijā kaut kur var dabūt (izņemot katalogus), Vai tas lampas taču var slēgt paralēli? Jautājums vai ir atšķirības divtakniekā vai vientaktniekā? Man tā jauda būtu vēlams ap 10 w, tad paliek AB, akustika kas man ir diezgan jūtīga. Ja viss izdosies tad šo projektu gribētos lai būtu atklāts, varbūt kādam ari noderēs.

----------


## Didzis

Lampas var mēģināt nopirkt tai pašā Ladgalītē. Cenas tirgū noteikti būs zemākas par cenām pēc katalogiem. Var jau apjautāties radioamatieriem, tiem parasti pagultē arī stāv pa kādam čemodānam ar lampām. Trafus var izgatavot mājas apstākļos, ja tik ir kautkāda tinamā mašīnīte. Nekas pārdabīgs jau šai procesā nav. Ar serdēm gan ir visādi. Es jau vēl pagaidām iztieku ar krievu laiku rezervēm. RRR kādreiz būvēja radiolu Simfonija un tai bija spēka trafs ar laba materiāla serdi. Tāda paša materiāla serdes izmantoja vēl citos rāčiņos, tikai plānākas. RMIF arī izmantoja šos pašus dzelžus, vārdu sakot, ir kur pameklēt. Ar lampu slēgšanu paralēli ir visādi. Skaņu tehnikā jau vislabāk neko neslēgt paralēli(tranzistoru pastiprinātājos jau ir tā pat). Lai saslēgtu lampas paralēli, tām noteikti vajag nomērīt parametrus un piemeklēt pilnīgi vienādas lampas. To gan var izdarīt tikai tad, ja ir no kā izvēlēties. Starp A un AB klases pastiprinātājiem ir pietiekoši liela starpība. A klasē izejas pakāpē darbojas tikei viena lampa un ja tai izdodas iestādīt precīzu darba punktu, tad lampa strādā lineārajā raksturlīknes posmā. Līdz ar to var uzbūvēt pastiprinātāju, kuram nevajag atgriezenisko saiti. AB klasē izejas pakāpē darbojas jau divas lampas, kuras nu nekādīgi nav iespējams tā saslēgt, lai tās strādātu visā dinamiskajā diapazonā pilnīgi identiski. Tādēļ jau izmanto AB slēgumu,lai pie maziem signāliem lampas strādātu A klasē, bet pie lieliem -B klasē. Faktiski tā jau ir arī pati lielākā tehniskā problēma, jo rodas kropļojumi, kuru būtībā dzēš negatīvā atgriezeniskā saite. Tas galīgi nenozīmē, ka AB klases pastiprinātāji tādēļ skanētu slikti. Toties šiem pastiprinātājiem ir daudzas citas labas īpašības, kaut vai tā pati izejas jauda. Kā jau tas ir ar daudzām lietām, neviena shēma nav apsolūti ideāla. Ja Tev Mosfet ir doma par 10W, tad visvienkāršāk būvēt u būvēt pastiprinātāju AB klasē uz 6П14П vai 6П3С lampām. Uz 6П3С lampām var dabūt līdz 20W un tā jau ir pietiekoša jauda praktiski lielākajai daļai akustiku. 6П3С lampas es Tev varu izgādāt, jo zinu cilvēku, kuram vēl palika kādas divdesmit lampas. 1Ls par lampu jau arī ir ļoti piemērota cena.

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies Didzi par info,
Tad jau jāpaliek pie 6П3С, kaut ko esmu paskatījies arī shēmās. Nezinu ka var tev parādīt ? Gribētos lai visi redz  jo tās būtu atklāts projekts Jautājums kā tās lampas varētu dabūt mani interesētu, tad 10 gab. Ko tu varētu ieteikt no shēmām.
Par shēmatisko risinājumu man būtu sekojoši jautājumi.
1. Vai kvēli un anaodu var barot no pusv. diodēm ar soft start funkciju.
2 Izejas trafiem kas ir galvenais rādītājs,magnētiskā caurlaidība,indukcija?Vai ir atšķirības strarp (krievu  burti ) Š un lentveida dzelzi.
3. cik saprotu tad bez 6П3С, vēl vajag kādas lampas?

Tagad manas domas par izteikumiem 
1. Par pusvadītāju paralēlo darbību- nevaru piekrist argumenti
- samazinās trokši, kapcitāte( Jfet un bip)
-samazīnas past atkarība no strāvas (izejas bipolāriem)
- linearizējas sprieguma past kaskēde (bipolāriem, jefet,mosfet)
- jaudas atdeve  (visiem).
zinu nav divu identisku izstrādājumu, bet ir vietas un topoloģijas , kur nevar citādi to risīnāt
2.Par atgriezenisko saiti- te būtu ko ilgi diskutēt ,mans uzskats bez viņas var nav viegli bet vai vajag, neliela dziļuma ir laba, dziļas nav labas,ja tās nav pārdomāts, katkas līdzīgs ar QUAD 405, radam kropļus un tad tos varonīgi iznīcinām,saņemam medaļas. Var taču neradīt.
3.par klasēm
Mans uzskats A klase pusvadītājos ir kā fetisha objekts, pie šodienas moderniem pusvadītājiem A1B klase ir pilnīgi adekvāta A klasei.Personīgie noverojumi un ievērojamāko firmu produkcijas klāsta analize .Par lampām nezinu.

----------


## Didzis

Mosfet, no kuras puse tu esi. Lampas ir Ogrē, bet var jau sarunāt caur mani. Es savukārt dzīvoju Lielvārdē, bet strādāju Rigā.
 Kvēli var mierīgi barot no maiņstrāvas, tas pat ir labāk lampām. Kvēlei nekādu mīksto startu nevajag. Ar anodu ir bišķi savādāk. Es galīgi nēsmu kenetronu fans un uzskatu, ka līdzstrāva ir līdzstrāva un pofig ar ko to taisngriež. Tā kenetronu pielūgšana jau vairāk atgādina šamanismu. Kenetronam gan ir laba īpašība, tas maigi padod spriegumu uz izejas lampām un atrisina daudzas problēmas. Ja spreigums uz anoda napārsnieds 300-350V, tad principā anodspriegumu var padot uz aukstām lampā. Ja španis lielāks, tad var uztaisīt kādu aiztures shēmu, bet profesionāļi parasti ieliek viselementārāko tumbleri. 
Ar transformātora dzelžiem es tā īpaši nēsmu eksperimentējis. Jzmatoju jau pieminērto Simfoniju. Iet jau izejnieki pat uz TC180 lampu televizora barošanas trafa. Ja var dabūt lineāru frekvenču līkni no 30Hz līdz 20kHz tad es uzskatu, ka vis ir OK. Droši vien, ka var strast arī kādu superdzelzi, bet vai to vajag.
Ja runa iet par pusvadītāju paralelo slēgšanu, tad es tam neredzu pilnīgi nekādu jēgu. Majas pastiprinātāju ar 50W jaudu jau pirms gadiem trīsdesmit varēja uzbūvēt uz pāris traņiem, bet mūsdienās tā vispār nav problēma. Paralēli tranzistorus slēdz tikai pie lielām jaudām un tas galīgi nav vajadzīgs mājas pastiprinātājam. Manuprāt nav vērts šai sadaļā turpināt diskusiju par paralēlu tranzistoru slēguma ietekmi uz skaņu. Par lampu paralēlo slēgšanu es jau teicu. Vēl gan var pieminēt, ka lampas parasti "sēžas" nevienmērīgi un tas var ar laiku pasliktināt pastiprinātāja skaņu, tāpēc labāk tomēr lampas paralēli neslēgt.
Ar atgriezenisko saiti tiešam ir visādi. Skaidrs, ka praktiski divtaktu pastiprinātāju bez adgriezeniskās saites nevar uzbūvēt, bet ja pats pastiprinātājs netaisa nekādus kropļojumus, tad taču atgriezeniskā saite itkā nav vajadzīga? A klasē, ja lampām ir pareizi izvēlēti parametri, tad principā nekādi lieli kropļojumi nerodās un adgriezeniskā saite nav nepieciešama. Neko labu jau skaņa saite nedara. Pie 1KHz  jau tā itkā uzlabo skaņu, bet kas notiek virs 10KHz? Vardu sakot šis jautājums ir diskutējams un vienu apsolūti pareizu risinājumu diez vai ir iespējams atrast.
 Uz pusvadītājiem gan es vel nēsmu redzējis nevienu shēmu, kura varētu darboties bez atgriezeniskās saites. Ar linearitāti pusvadītājie pagaidām, salīdzinājumā ar lampām, ir čābīgi. Slēgt jau aktīvos elementus var visādi, bet A klase paliek A klase. Tas galīgi nenozīmē, ka nevar uzbūvēt stiprekli arī AB klasē, vai citā slēguma. Vienīgi cipariskie D klases pastiprinātāji galīgi "neskan", totie kā bļauj un cik viegli tie ir.
 Tā jocīgi jau ar lampu skaņu ir. Būtībā visi elektriskie parametri ir sliktāki par tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem, bet skan labāk. Nesen palīdzēju pukām noregulēt lampinieku uz divām 6П14П lampām ar izejas jaudu uz 6W(vairāk izspiest neizdevās) priekš ģitāras. Basus arī tas sāka normāli atskaņot no 80Hz(trafam dzelzis par mazu). Kropļojumu procentu man vienkārši negribējās mērīt, jo tāpat bija skaidrs, ka nekas labs nav gaidāms.  Pastiprinātājs kustināja vecu Vermonas skalŗuni, bet toties kā skanēja. Salīdzinājām ar modernu ģitāras Yamaha kombiku un nevienam neradās šaubas, ka lampinieks ar 6W jaudu skan daudz patīkamāk par slavenas firmas tranzistoru stipreli ar daudz lielāku jaudu(es vienkārši aizmirsu apskatīties, cik tai Yamaha ir jauda). Man grūti pateikt, kāpēc tā ir, bet nu skan tie lampinieki!

----------


## Mosfet

Didzi, laikam jau tās lampas vajadzēs caur tevi organizēt. Bet ne ātrāk kā jaunedēļ.
Vai arī pamatus, viņām arī var dabūt?
Par shēmu noskatīju audioportālā ru,
http://audioportal.ru/amplifiers/p2_articleid/40 
divtaktnieks, neko gan daudz nesaprotu bet pašlikvidācijas mezglus neredzu, kā citiem internetā esošiem past shēmam uz tranžiem.
Gribētu dzirdēt tavas domas vai arī iesaki kādu citu.

 Jautājums par to pirmo lampu, 6Н7С, tā ir deficīta vai kā.
Otrs jautājums lasīju ka izēja izmanto TC-180  trafu arī šādiem past vai nav par lielu izmēriem?
Šai shēmai izejas trafs ir no simfonijas,kāds viņam ir dzels gabarītizmēri, jo dabūt 2 gab tas nebūs reāli, būs jātaisa pašam. Tinamā iekārta ir, 
 " stends"  dzels parametru noņemšainai ir. Tikai jāizrēķina tinumu skaits.
Kaut kas jāpaskatās grāmatās, jo studiju laika piezīmes par lampām vairs nav, žēl.

----------


## Jānis

Ko jūs teiktu par radiotranslācijas pastiprinātājiem, man liekas uz ГУ50. Tāds zaļš un teikts, ka 100W. Viens tāds ir pieejams. No otra 50W arī uz ГУ50 palikusi tikai shēma uz šasijas bez kastes. Vai ir vērts tādus reanimēt?

----------


## Didzis

Shēma jau ļoti vienkārša un visdrīzāk, ka darbosies. Kā skanēs bez adgriezeniskās saites, man grūti pateikt Šai shēmai gan to uztaisīt nav iespējams, tad vajag vēl vienu priekšpastiprinātāja lampu. Vienīgā vājā vieta ir fāzgriezējs. Tas nav pilnīgi simetrisks. Nesen atradu šādu http://ecclab.com/grafika/wzmQUAD.gif interesantu fāzgriezēja shēmu. Pats gan nēsmu izmēģinājis, bet parametri izskatās labi. Vairāk var palasīt te http://ecclab.com/warsztat.htm Žēl ka poļu valodā. Tas viss galīgi nenozīmē, ka uzreiz vajag taisīt tik sarežģītu fāzgriezēju. Viss jau darbosies arī ar vienkāršo shēmu. Baigi jau grūti ieteikt konkrētu shēmu. Visi autori jau savas konstrukcijas liela, bet kā ir īstenībā neviens nezin. Konkrētajā gadījumā autors ir noklusējis frekvenču raksturlīknes nevienmērību. No Simfonijas izejniekiem pie tādām jaudām labi ja varēs dabūt apakšas 80-100Hz. Vienkārši dzelzim serde ir par mazu. Augšējās frekvences arī sāks kristies pie 16KHz, bet tas nebūtu pats trakākais. Labi ir tas, ka izejas lampām var iestādīt priekšspriegumu un pārslēgt izejas lampu slēgumu. Vārdu sakot, HI-END nebūs, bet skanēs. 6Н7С liekas precīza krievu modernāka analoga nav. Līdzīga ir 6Н6П, bet nevajadzētu būt problēmām ar 6Н7С dabūšanu. Šī lampa bija ļoti izplatīta.

----------


## Didzis

Jānis, Vai tie translācijas  pastiprinātāji gadījumā nav uz Г807 lampām? Bija vēl ТУ 100 uz trim 6Р3С, bet uz ГУ50 es translācijas pastiprinātāju nezinu. Ja runa iet par pastiprinātājiem uz Г807, tad tiešā veidā tos reanimēt diez vai ir vērts. Šiem pastiprinātājiem ir visai viduvēji parametri. Augšas labi ja velk līdz 8KHz, jo tais laikos, kad pastiprinātājus konstruēja, nebija augstas prasības skaņas kvalitātei. Galvenais, lai tauta dzird, ko ģenerālsekretārs un partija saka. Mest ārā gan šos pastiprinātājus nebūtu prātīgi. Baršanas transformātors visos laikos ir barošanas transformātors, bet izejas trafu jau var pārtīt. Serde ir mierīgi izmantojama. Internetā bija vesels raksts par translācijas pastiprinātāju pārbūvi. Man varbūt ir saglabājusies norāde.

----------


## Jānis

Jā, Didzi, papētīju sīkāk, tā arī ir! Pagaidām man dziļa interese par lampinieku būvēšanu nav, bet dzelžus paglabāšu. Ja ne man, tad gan jau kādam noderēs!

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies Didzi par linku. Manis izvēlētā shēma tik tiešām ir slikta, paskatijos uzmanīgāk un sapratu ,ka fazgriezēja apakšēja (pēc shēmas) piesārņos ar pāra harmonikām, ka tranžu past.Man tiešām grūti izvēlēties.
No šī http://ecclab.com/warsztat.htm ir arī uz 6П3С, bet nav info par trafu.
kā arī nezinu kas tās par pārejām lampām. Kādas ir tavas domas par šo  shēmu uz 6П3С ja būtu tikai 1 pāris izejā, un kas tās par pārējām lampām?
Saprotu ka uzdodu varbūt dumjus jautājumus, bet lampās - pilnīgs iesācējs, lasu pamatus par lampām.

----------


## Didzis

To poļu rakstu es vairāk devu kā piemēru modernām lampu konstrukcijām, kuras tiek mērītas ar modernu aparatūru. Man vienkārši riebj visi tie audiofīli, kuri pamaina vienu kondensātoru, tad mēnesi klausās un apraksta, cik dzidi pēkšņi sākuši skanēt vidi, bet pēc mēneša sajūt, ka basi palikuši švakāki. Tad atkal bezjēgā kautko maina un var mēnešiem par to runāt, bet nav pat oscilogrāfu pieslēguši pastiprinātāja izejā. Tas vienkārši nav nopietni būvēt pastiprinātāju uz ausi. Tai poļu lapā uzreiz var redzēt par ko iet runa un cik precīzi veikti mērijumi. 6П3С analogs ir 6L6GC vai 6L6. Tur ir variācijas ar burtiem, bet visas lampas ir savstarpēji maināmas un piemēram 6П3СE pat skaitās labāka par ārzemju analogiem. Tu vari pameklēt pēc atslēgvārda 6L6, tad atradīsies baigi daudz shēmu. Man vienkārši nav laika ar to ņemties. Vislabākās tomēr ir modernās konstrukcijas, kuru parametri ir merīti ar kārtīgiem mēraparātiem. Kā jau teicu, daudziem audiofīliem es neuzticos.  Tā jau ir, ka shēmas pēc savas būtības tranzistoru pastiprinātājos un lampiniekos ir līdzīgas un problēmas arī vienas un tās pašas. Grūti uz divām lampām uzbūvēt superīgu pastiprinātāju, tā pat kā uz pāris traņiem. No otras puses, var jau jebkurā shēmā līdz bezgalībai likt visādus strāvas avotus, taisīt simetriskas shēmas u.t.t un gala rezultātā skaņa sanāk sliktāka nekā vienkāršā pastiprinātājā, jo ktrs aktīvais elements kautkādu iespaidu uz skaņu atstāj.

----------


## kurlander

cik man nācies saskārties: tad lielākā daļa lampiniekiem gala trafu serdes ņem no padomju laiku rezervēm (karoče BU)

Jaunas, kvalitatīivas serdes par sakarīgu cenu ir iespējams dabūt?

----------


## Didzis

Tagad jau dabūt var gandrīz visu, naudu tikai vajag, bet vai ir vērts. Dzelzis paliek dzelzis. Parasti gan pērk jau gatavus trafus.  Man kautkur ir pierakstiti linki par gataviem trafiem. Ja ir interese tadm pameklēšu. Pats gan nevienu gatavu trafu nēsmu sūtījis un neredzu tam īpašu jēgu. Cilvēks jau vien to trafu tin un "īpaši" trafa tīšanas noslēpumi vairāk tiek pieminēti lai uzsistu cenu. Ja runa iet par krievulaiku transformātoru dzelžiem, tad tiem nav ne vainas. Ja uz Simfonijas spēka trafa serdes var uztīt transformātoru, kurš no 30Hz-30KHz pie 50W jaudas ir lineārs, tad vai ir vērts pasūtīt uberkrutos dzelžus no ārzemēm. Būtībā tas pats dzelzis ir ТСШ-170-3 transformatorā,kurš stāvēja krievu melnbaltajos televizoros, bet tos jau nu gan var dabūt pilnīgi par brīvu. Vienīgi nevajag ņemt nodedzinātus trafus, kuriem ir pārkarsēta serde.

----------


## kurlander

nav man pieredzes šajos trafos.

tagat ražo viādas(nanopermi, amorfas utt) serdes plastmasas boksos.
Kā tu domā prkiekš lampiniekiem viņas der?

----------


## Didzis

Grūti pateikt. Es nēsmu uz tādiem trafiem neko taisījis. Faktiski jau es dzīvoju uz vecām rezervēm un domāju, ka man tās pietiks vēl ilgam laikam. Cik nu tos lampiniekus iznāk taisīt un cik arī vajag, tas vairāk tāds hobijs.Tiic-tiic un stuku-buku muzikas klausītājiem jau vajag vismaz 200W uz ausi un pilnīgi pie kājas skaņas kvalitāte. Biezajiem klientiem atkal vajag dārgas firmas nosaukumu uz lampu pastiprinātāja, lai viesi redz, ko viņš var atļauties nopirkt un atkal vienalga kā tas skan. Vārdu sakot būvēt un pārdot lampiniekus Latvijā nav izdevīgi.
 Kā ieraugu kādu vecu lūzni ar labu trafu, tā savācu un tā tie dzelži lasās.

----------


## juris90

gribeju uzjautat a tie trafi kas ir rigondas ieksha der labas skanjas lampu pastiprinatajiem vai ari vajag kadus citus?

----------


## kurlander

> Grūti pateikt. Es nēsmu uz tādiem trafiem neko taisījis. Faktiski jau es dzīvoju uz vecām rezervēm un domāju, ka man tās pietiks vēl ilgam laikam. Cik nu tos lampiniekus iznāk taisīt un cik arī vajag, tas vairāk tāds hobijs.Tiic-tiic un stuku-buku muzikas klausītājiem jau vajag vismaz 200W uz ausi un pilnīgi pie kājas skaņas kvalitāte. Biezajiem klientiem atkal vajag dārgas firmas nosaukumu uz lampu pastiprinātāja, lai viesi redz, ko viņš var atļauties nopirkt un atkal vienalga kā tas skan. Vārdu sakot būvēt un pārdot lampiniekus Latvijā nav izdevīgi.
>  Kā ieraugu kādu vecu lūzni ar labu trafu, tā savācu un tā tie dzelži lasās.


 
Serdes forma( tors vs Š) skaņas kvalitāti iespaido?

----------


## Didzis

Itkā jau nē. Esmu kādreiz taisijis izejas trafus uz TC180 no televizora ar lentveida serdi. Viss jau darbojās, tikai grūti serdi izjaukt netraumējot un grūti to pēc tam salikt. Priekš A klases pastiprinātāja lentveida serde varbūt pat ir labākāka, jo vieglāk ielikt papīra starpliku. Pats gan tādu nēsmu taisījis. Man tomēr vairāk patīk Ш tipa serdes. Tāds transformātors solīdāk izskatās un galvenais, man tādu pietiek.

----------


## kurlander

Didzi.
Tu pēc pasūtīju lampiniekus taisi?

----------


## juris90

a no rigondas trafus prieksh pastiprinataja var izmantot?

----------


## Didzis

Esmu lampiniekus taisījis arī uz pasūtījuma, bet pēdējā laikā jau nevienam tādas lietās nevajag. Muziku jau pārsvarā klausās jaunatne un tagad ir izaugusi paaudze, kurai pilnīgi apmierina klausīties MP3 muziku no iebūvētās datora skaņukartes. Toteies vajag tā lai riktīgi"kalbasī". Kam tad pārdosi pastiprinātāju ar 12W jaudu un vēl par lielu naudu. Diemžēl lampinieku nevar uzbūvēt pa lēto, jo paiet daudz laika kamēr to uztaisa, bet laiks tagad ir nauda.
 Rigundas spēka trafu var izmantot pilnīgi bez izmaiņām. Principā var izmantot arī Rigondas izejas transformātoru, tikai tam ir ļoti mazs serdes šķērsgriezums un uz apakāšm labi ja var dabūt kādus pāris vatus. Ja nedzenās pēc 20-30Hz apakšām, tad uz Rigondas trafa var dabūt līdz 10W jaudu. Uz augšējām frekvencēm trafs ir diezgan lineārs. Starp citu, mans pirmais stereo pastiprinātājs bija tieši uz diviem Rigondas zemfrekvences blokiem, bet tas gan bija vairāk kā pirms trīsdesmit gadiem.

----------


## kurlander

Kāda ir cena 12 Watīgam?
Bez barošanas bloka-ideja klāt kabināt impulsnieku.

----------


## Didzis

kurlander, priekš kam Tev lampiniekam impulsu barošanas bloku? Es vēl varētu saprast, ka impulsnieku taisa priekš 500W stiprekļa, bet lampiniekam tādu točna nevajag. Priekš kam sarežģit vienkāršas lietas?

----------


## kurlander

Lampinieks mašinā.

Ko par tādu lietu saki?

----------


## juris90

es domaju ka mashina gan lampinieku likt nevajadzetu jo pats mocitos ar lampu mainju, jo kad sakarst vinjaas ir viegli nokratit kadu lampu ieksha esoshu tinumu. nebrauksi tachu tikai pa lidzeniem celjiem!
lampenieks der tikai majas stabila vieta, kur tas nekratas!
da i baigais siltums no vinjam izdalas.
ziem forsh silditajs sanaktu, bet vasara tas gan nepatikami cepinatu.

----------


## Didzis

Nav jau tā, ka mašīnai nevarētu uzbūvēt lampinieku, tikai kāda jēga? Izvietot to tā lai padižotos citu priekšā praktiski nav iespējams, bet kam tad vēl taisa auto skaņu. Man neviens neisetāstīs(kur nu vēl dzīvē pierādīs), ka visi tie plastmasas difuzori skaļruņos var labi skanēt. Nu nevar principā dabūt labu stereo skaņu autiņā! Lielu bļāvienu un skaļu bum-bum gan var dabūt, bet tā nav skaņa. Itkā jau auto skaņu sistēmās var nopelnīt lielu naudu, jo pilna pasaule ar durakiem, kuriem nevajag kvalitatīvu skaņu, bet galvenokārt zīmēties ar krutu audiosistēmu. Es laikam nēsmu tirgus ekonomikas cilvēks un nekavēšu savu laiku un enerģīju priekš lampu auto pastiprinātāja. Nu nevar autiņā skanēt kvalitatīvi muzika un viss, bet būvēt pastiprinātāju , kurš gala rezultātā nedos labu skaņu, ir pret maniem principiem. Es tikai varu pabrīnīties par autobraucējiem, kuri autiņa audiosistēma var ielikt tūkstošus, bet mājās mierīgi klausās virtuves klases bumboxu par 30Ls.

----------


## GEmachine

> (..)Muziku jau pārsvarā klausās jaunatne un tagad ir izaugusi paaudze, kurai pilnīgi apmierina klausīties MP3 muziku no iebūvētās datora skaņukartes. T(..)


 Nu nav jau tā, ka tagad tikai tāda paaudze. Zinu ļoti daudz cilvēkus, sākot no padsmit, beidzot ar pāri 40, kuriem pilnīgi pietiek ar kompja iebūvēto skaņu un slikti kompresētu mp3.

Patiesībā pat nezinu, kāda jēga mūsdienās ir no mp3. Formāts palika populārs tajā laikā, kad interneta ātrums bija salīdzinoši mazs un datu nesēju ietilpība arī neliela. Tad galveno lomu bieži vien arī mazais izmērs spēlēja.

----------


## Didzis

Tā jau ir, ka MP3 radās, kad internets bija salīdzinoši lēns, bet kādēļ šis formāts apmierina arī tagad, es nesaprotu. Tagad nesakompresētu audio CD kompaktdisku varētu nokačāt tik pat ilgā laikā kā vienu filmu, bet kur tad internetā tādu atrast? Visur tikai MP3!

----------


## Delfins

Kačā OGG failus, tie arī kļūst populāri..
Bet vispār... pērciet oriģinālus CD, ja gribat kvalitāti  ::

----------


## dmd

mp3 velk tāpēc, ka cieto disku izmēri ir stipri ierobežoti tomēr.

no otras puses, Didzi, var jau būt, ka Tu (ja drīkst) dzirdi mp3 artefaktus un visu pārējo teiksim pie 192kbps, bet šaubos vai teiksim 320kbps, pareizi noripots būtu atšķirams no CD (ne pirātiskā). 

protams, nedaudz atkarīgs no muzikas, ko tu klausies, bumci bumci jau skan labi arī pie 128kbps, bet es runāju teiksim par rokmūziku vai, piemēram klasisko.

EDIT: nedrīkst aizmirst arī to, ka mp3 formāts laika gaitā ir diezgan stipri mainījies un vairs nav glūži tād, kā bija deviņdesmito vidū.

----------


## Mosfet

Jautājums dmd kas ir pareizi noripots?

Par to bumci bumci, nevajag nu tā spriest, katram jau savs, bet lai atskaņotu to labi vajag arī labu pastiprinātāju. LM3886 un tda to nespēj. Bet LM3886 var kautkā atskaņot Zepeļus
MP3 ir kā soja gāļas vietā.

----------


## juris90

a ka uztaisit *lampu* pastuzi ar 2-viem kanaliem?
vispar tachu rigondaas102 ir viens kanals.
mosh taisit vienas rigondas kishka viens kanals=divas rigondas=divi kanali?

----------


## GEmachine

Nu ja, ja gribas stereo ampu nu rigondām, tad divas vajadzēs. Bija arī rrr stereo ražojums. Simfonija ja nemaldos.

----------


## juris90

::  es dabushu tris rigondas un no tam salikshu divu kanalu lampu pastiprinataju. doma man ir tris skanju pastiprinoshas lampas likt uz kanalu,lai jauda nedaudz butu lielaka.
*a vispar Didzi tu varetu iemest kadu sava lampu pastiprinataja shemu, lai butu kads paraugs pec ka vadities.*

----------


## Didzis

Es nekad nēsmu uzbūvējis divus vienādus lampiniekus. Man tas vienkārši nav interesanti, jo netaisu rūpniecisku ražošanu. Tagad man lēnām bīdās viens projekts uz ГМ70 lampām, jo šīs lampas man veiksmīgi izdevās iemainīt. Vēl ir projekts par Priboj pastiprinātāja pārbūvi uz 6П3С lampām. Man šīs lampas ir un uz tām arī taisu. Vārdu sakot, tādas konkrētas un ideālas skēmas man būtībā nav.
juris90, vari necensties Rigondas pastiprinātājā likt papildus lampas, tā kā tā lielāku jaudu nedabūsi. Rigondas pastiprinātājam vajag lielāku anodspriegumu un lielāku izejas transformātora serdi, tad būs arī lielāka jauda.

----------


## juris90

::  skaaidrs es domaju pastiprinatajam izmantot divus vienadus rigondu trafus. a lampam vai tad nav noteikta anodsprieguma? jo ja iedosi vairak lammpas var tachu neizturet ne?

----------


## Didzis

Lampas nav tranzistori, kuri nodeg pārsniedzot pasē doto spriegumu. Lampas parasti var izturēt pat divreiz lielāku anodspriegumu, tikai samazinās lampas kalpošanas laiks. Viss jau atkarīgs, kādu stiprekli taisa. Ja vajag tādu, lai darbotos trīsdesmit gadus no vietas, tad lampām izvēlās ļoti vieglus režīmus. Krievi tādā stilā kādreiz taisīja translaācijas pastiprinātājus. Ja ģitāristam vajag tā riktīgi iemočīt uz divām EL34 lampām, tad liek tām 800V anodspriegumu un lampas maina pēc dažiem koncertiem.

----------


## juris90

nu lampam laikam bija 300voltu liels anodspriegums. a lai dabutu lielaku anodspriegumu var divas trafu izejas prieksh lampu anodspriegumiem slegt virkne?  nu trafi pats par sevi ka no rigondam

----------


## Didzis

juris90, nu Tu dod vaļā, uzreiz dubultu anodspriegumu gribi dot! Vispirms saliec orģinālo shēmu ar orģinālo trafu un palaid shēmu. Tev bez problēmām stereo pastiprinātājs darbosies ar vienu orģinālo spēka trafu un spriegumu. Lampu forsēšana jau ir zinātnes bīdīšana un tā vienkārši piemest dubultu anodspriegumu nedrīkst. Jāmaina izejas lampu režīmi. Konkrēti Rigondas shēmai nav vērts īpaši celt anodspriegumu, tā kā tā neko daudz no šīs shēmas neizspiedīsi, jo, kā jau teicu, Rigondas izejas trafam ir par mazu serde.

----------


## Raimonds1

krievu Radio 2007 nr4 lpp.14 - Lampovij usiļīteļ moščnostju 1200Bt   ::

----------


## GTC

> krievu Radio 2007 nr4 lpp.14 - Lampovij usiļīteļ moščnostju 1200Bt


 Nu vecīt, redzēji kāds verķis ņemts par donoru? ... nudien, lampu radio līdz tādam, kā ar kājām līdz Mēness!   ::  
Domāju ka topa autoram šis variants būs garām ...   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ir man arī tas žurnāls un varu sacīt -nafig tādu pastiprinātāju!   ::  Kur tu to skapi liksi un pats galvenais-kur pieņemsies tās tumbas ko galā slēgt? Ja nav tā "donoraparāta" tad nav jēgas pie tāda projekta i sākties. Tur jau jāliek gandrīz vai metināmā aparāta trafi.  ::  Laikam nebija nekāda cita raksta ko ielikt žurnālā.  ::

----------


## MONKEY

> Vienā laikā ar RRR UKU 020 krievijā sāka ražot pastiprinātāju Brig, kurš bija praktiski uzbūvēts uz tiem pašiem tranzistoriem kā UKU 020, bet skaneja nesalīdzināmi labāk. Pats interesantākais ir tas, ka pirmais Brigs arī vel tagad audiofīlu aprindās tiek augstu vērtēts, bet par UKU 020 visi sen jau aizmirsuši.


 Jā un cenu starpība arī bija liela starp UKU 020 ( 350 rubļi) un Brig kuram, es īsti nezinu, varētu būt 500 ( kadam no tiem brigiem jaunu tiešām )

----------


## Didzis

Brigs tiešām bija daudz dārgāks par UKU020, bet labas mantas jau vienmēr maksā dārgi. Kur tagad palikuši visi UKU020? Praktiski visi pa miskastēm samesti, bet Brigs vēl jo projām skan uz nebēdu. Kvalitativa audiotehnika jau nenoveco kā mobīlais telefons un to var nemainīt gadiem ilgi.Jaunie budžeta klases pastiprinātāji no vecākajiem atšķirās tikai ar servisa iespējām. Tiem ir tālvadibas pults un gatavi tembru preseti, bet diemžēl šīs lietas skaņas kvalitāti tikai pasliktina. Par visādiem resīveriem vispār nav ko runāt. Tur skaņas signāls tiek laists caur visādiem digitāliem procesoriem un skaņa nu točna no tā neuzlabojas. Ar to es tikai gribu teikt, ka ne viss jaunais ir labāks par veco.
Ja runa iet par ekstremālajiem lampu pastiprinātājiem ar "metināšanas transformātoriem" izejā un superdārgām detaļām ieejā, tad es gan neieteiktu ar tādām muļķībām aizrauties. Jebkurš pastiprinātājs ir kautkādu tehnisku un ekonomisku iespēju kompromiss. Ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi spiest ārā no lampinieka dažu hercu apakšas, vai taisīt lampinieku ar kilovata jaudu.

----------


## ralx

RRR bija savieniibas paklautiibaa un apgaadaaja arii visu savieniibu, taakaa visa razotaa produkcija, arii UKU bija masveida razhoshana. Un protams, ka daudz izdeviigaak bija ielikt R un C un maksaat 1 kapeiku, nekaa L, kas izmaksaa 1 rubli, bet straadaatu labaak. Sheit nu bija tas kompromiss starp kvalitaati un razhoshanas izmaksaam. Barks bija seerijveida vai pat siikseeriju produkcija, kur vareeja piestraadaat pie taa un attieciigi arii cena taada. Neba jau KB "Orbiita" uz Gogolja ielas to nezinaaja, bet arii tajos laikos par pashizmaksu ljoti ruupeejaas. Neskatoties uz visu RRR razhojumiem tomeer bija laba slava. Nu bija  jau arii nosaciitas neveiksmes, piemeeram "Melodija 106", laikam pat aptureeja razhoshanu lai noveerstu kluudas.

----------


## juris90

man ir interesants jautajums no plates uz kuras atrodas izejas trafs, 6p14p lampa un 6n2p, bet nevar saprast no kurienes nak muzika kad poci pagriezj uz max bet nav pieslegta tumba, likas ka skan 6n2p lampa.

----------


## scAvenger

Drīzāk jau varētu skanēt trafs - ja tā serdei plāksnītes nav cieši savilktas kopā.

----------


## marisviens

Ir man nevajadziigs, pasha taisiits lampu pastiprinaataajs, kuram par pamatu njemta simfonija. Ja kaadam slinkums taisiit, varu paluukoties, kaadaa tas kaartiibaa.

----------


## Didzis

Lampu pastiprinātāju nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst darbināt bez slodzaes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Klausīties muziku uz izejas transformātora ir nāvejoši pastiprinātājam. Kā vispār kautkas tāds var galvā ienākt, bet nu jā, jaunatne jau peradusi pie tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem un par neiedomājas, ka lampinieki darbojas savādāk. Manā jaunībā liels pārsteigums bija, ka tranzistoru pastiprinātāja izeju nedrīkst laist uz īso. Tātad visu zināšanai- Lampu pastiprinātāju nedrīkst darbināt bez slodzes, bet tam nekas nenotiks, ja skaļruņa vadi saies uz īso, tranzistoru pastiprinātājam viss ir tieši otrādi.
Konkrētajā gadījuma jau RRR radio pastiprinātājam nekas nenotiks, jo izejas lampām ļoti mazs anodspriegums un lampām viegli režīmi, bet jaudīgākus pastiprinātājus ar augstākiem anodspriegumiem nokaut ļoti viegli. Labi ja tikai lampas isadeg ziliem uguņiem, bet var arī izsist izejas trafu un tad remonts sanāk ļoti dārgs.

----------


## juris90

> Lampu pastiprinātāju nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst darbināt bez slodzaes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Klausīties muziku uz izejas transformātora ir nāvejoši pastiprinātājam. Kā vispār kautkas tāds var galvā ienākt, bet nu jā, jaunatne jau peradusi pie tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem un par neiedomājas, ka lampinieki darbojas savādāk. Manā jaunībā liels pārsteigums bija, ka tranzistoru pastiprinātāja izeju nedrīkst laist uz īso. Tātad visu zināšanai- Lampu pastiprinātāju nedrīkst darbināt bez slodzes, bet tam nekas nenotiks, ja skaļruņa vadi saies uz īso, tranzistoru pastiprinātājam viss ir tieši otrādi.
> Konkrētajā gadījuma jau RRR radio pastiprinātājam nekas nenotiks, jo izejas lampām ļoti mazs anodspriegums un lampām viegli režīmi, bet jaudīgākus pastiprinātājus ar augstākiem anodspriegumiem nokaut ļoti viegli. Labi ja tikai lampas isadeg ziliem uguņiem, bet var arī izsist izejas trafu un tad remonts sanāk ļoti dārgs.


 Paldies, ka pateici, jo es tiešām to nezināju un tagad to zināšu, ka lampu pastiprinātāju darbināt bez slodzes nevar. No sakuma tam pastiprinātajam es biju pievienojis klāt tumbas, bet tad gribēju pārvienot uz citam un dzirdēju, ka kaut kas skan.  ::

----------


## dmd

netaisīšu jaunu tēmu, bet pavaicāšu tepat. tātad situācija šāda: atnesa man te viens puisietis simfoniju 003 un palūdza, lai uztaisa viņam pastiprinātāju. tā kā man pastiprinātāji diezgan sveša lieta, jo sevišķi lampinieki, tad jautājumi
1) ja es pareizi saprotu, tad mani interesējošā daļa ir tikai barošanas bloks un zemferkvences pastiprinātāja bloks?
2) vai ir nepieciešama kāda nopietna pārbūve, vai arī derēs kā ir?
3) vai var barošanu likt citā korpusā un novietot kādu metru nostāk? ja nē, tad kāds ir minimālais attālums starp pastiprinātāju un  barošanu.

un papildjautājumi
4) puisietis dikti gribēja tembru regulāciju. tas kas simfonijā ir iekšā, ir derīgs, vai tur vajag kautko citu?
5) kas vēl man būtu jāzin?

ja kāds varētu atbildēt uz šiem jautājumiem, es justos vismaz kādus pāris alus parādā  ::

----------


## Didzis

Barbloku nevajag novietot metra attālumā. Orģinālajā simfonijā taču tas ir blakus, un nekas. Principā jau tādu stiprekli var uztaisīt, bet čakars būs ne pa jokam, īpaši, ja visu grib iebāzt maza kastē un vēl lai smuki izskatās. Rezultāts arī nebūs nekāds HI-END, jo Simfonijā izejas trafiem ir par mazu sedes laukums. Orģinālā tembru regulēšanas shēma nav tā pati labākā un to pat ļoti būtu ieteicams pārtaisīt. Pārtaisot vajag uzmanīties ar zemēšanas punktiem. Simfonija kā zemi izmanto kopējo bleķa šasiju, bet  jaunajā konstrukcija vajadzēti zemi veidot kā zvaigznes slēgumu, tad ar foniem būs mazāk čakars. Rūpnieciskaja modelī jau visu taisīja ka lētāk un vienkāršāk un toreiz jau arī nebija tik augstas pracības skaņas kvalitātei.

----------


## dmd

to barbloku es vairāk biju domājis ielikt citā kastē un nolikt, teiksim uz grīdas. tad pašam stipreklim varētu uztaisīt diezgan glītu korpusu.

ir kāds padoms, kā pārtaisīt to tembru regulēšanu? varbūt to vispār izravēt un miers?  

visu laiku izdevās izvairīties no tās pastiprinātāju histērijas, bet nupat jau kā šķiet arī saslimšu  ::

----------


## Jon

> atnesa man te viens puisietis simfoniju 003 un palūdza, lai uztaisa viņam pastiprinātāju


 Atšķirībā no "Rigondas", tieši "Simfonijā" baroklis atrodas uz atsevišķas šasijas visai tālu no ZF pastiprinātāja. Bet tieši šī šasija ļauj izmantot to barokli "kā stāv".
Paša pastiprinātāja shēma nav diez cik veiksmīga. Būtu vērts pameklēt netā ko jēdzīgu pēc "EL84 push-pull ultra linear". Montāžu labāk veikt kā "uzkārto" (point to point, star grounding). Vājā vieta ir ne tikai mazie izejas trafiņi. Krievu poči ne velnam neder. Var smērēt cik gribi, vienalga čirkstēs. Ja nu nevar atteikties no toņu regulēšanas, būs jāmeklē deficīti augstomīgi potenciometri. Pareizāks risinājums būtu (vienkārši iesaku) izgatavot pliku jaudas pastiprinātāju un ar visu barošanu vienā kastē novietot uz grīdas (konvekcija!) tuvāk skaļruņiem (kabeļu garums!). Savukārt komutācijas un regulēšanas izpildīt uz tik pierastajiem opīšīem vai izmantot ko gatavu.
P.S. Alu dzer pats, apdomādams, vai varēsi to darbiņu pacelt. Bet ja tai "Simfonijai" skalas rādītāja mehānisms kārtībā, laid ziņu. Citādi mētājas man te pāris ar galīgi sarautām trosītēm.

----------


## juris90

> atnesa man te viens puisietis simfoniju 003 un palūdza, lai uztaisa viņam pastiprinātāju
> 
> 
>  Atšķirībā no "Rigondas", tieši "Simfonijā" baroklis atrodas uz atsevišķas šasijas visai tālu no ZF pastiprinātāja. Bet tieši šī šasija ļauj izmantot to barokli "kā stāv".
> Paša pastiprinātāja shēma nav diez cik veiksmīga. Būtu vērts pameklēt netā ko jēdzīgu pēc "EL84 push-pull ultra linear". Montāžu labāk veikt kā "uzkārto" (point to point, star grounding). Vājā vieta ir ne tikai mazie izejas trafiņi. Krievu poči ne velnam neder. Var smērēt cik gribi, vienalga čirkstēs. Ja nu nevar atteikties no toņu regulēšanas, būs jāmeklē deficīti augstomīgi potenciometri. Pareizāks risinājums būtu (vienkārši iesaku) izgatavot pliku jaudas pastiprinātāju un ar visu barošanu vienā kastē novietot uz grīdas (konvekcija!) tuvāk skaļruņiem (kabeļu garums!). Savukārt komutācijas un regulēšanas izpildīt uz tik pierastajiem opīšīem vai izmantot ko gatavu.
> P.S. Alu dzer pats, apdomādams, vai varēsi to darbiņu pacelt. Bet ja tai "Simfonijai" skalas rādītāja mehānisms kārtībā, laid ziņu. Citādi mētājas man te pāris ar galīgi sarautām trosītēm.


 rigondaa ari baroshanas bloks atrodas uz atseviskjas plates.

----------


## dmd

Jon, tā kā radio neietilpa vajadzīgo lietu sarakstā, tad ar sevišķu rūpību nepiegāju tām auklām un trosītēm. atspere ir vesela tikai viena, pašas auklas un troses ir šādas:
46cm metāla. savērpusies, bet lūzumu nav.
79cm diega.
82cm diega.
161cm diega. ir atspere
neesmu rīgā, taču, ja atmetīsi savu pasta adresi vai nu šeitpat privātajās ziņās, vai arī uz epastu 
doomed pie inbox punkts lv
varu aizsūtīt pa pastu. pretī neko negribu, ja nu vien kādu padomu  :: 

edit: atradās vēl divas:
46cm metāla
78cm metāla

vispār es zinu, ka polimērplastiku rotu izgatavotājas izmanto šādas tievas trosītes. ja ir interese, varu apvaicāties sievai, kas un kā.

----------

